# Reptile rooms - is there a better shop



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

I just wanted to post some pics of the Reptile room, I took these a couple of weekends ago, its a fantastic shop, best in the country in my eyes, fantastic range of stock, great staff, and some really nice animals, all laid out in a way that keepers will enjoy spending the afternoon looking round.

This shop is in cleveleys blackpool, got the beach next to it as well, 









































































Now i hope you see what i mean about how good it is


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I really do need to get back up there......... Time for a week in blackpool I think.
It is a fantastic shop and worth a long trip in my opinion.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Well ive seen a lot,good and bad,and that looks pretty impressive to me.


----------



## aceboidz (Jul 25, 2008)

never seen a shop like it!!!!!!!


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

its a great shop and my local only 2 mins away ,first class shop and well done to mark for getting it that way:2thumb:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Looks pretty impressive to me. That's a fantastic nile viv there!

I'll have to make the trek down one day!


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

You dont realise how good it is and the staff are until you are looking elsewhere. It's a credit to Mark.


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

Looks great wish it was near me


----------



## Bantastic (Jul 29, 2008)

wish that was near me, my local reptile shop is very boring, all it has is about 10 corn snakes, 100 bearded dragons,50 leopard geckos and some chameleons n then a few more species, nothing unusual or exciting in there


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

slr123 said:


> wish that was near me, my local reptile shop is very boring, all it has is about 10 corn snakes, 100 bearded dragons,50 leopard geckos and some chameleons n then a few more species, nothing unusual or exciting in there


 
well u wanna get over to Essex and take a look in coldblooded!:lol2:


Reptile rooms looks fab, me thinks i need a break for all the emailing and customer dealing.......and head for Blackpool!


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

there must be, last time i went in everything had mites, 2 geckos were dead and rotting in a tank and there were 2 motiors in a viv way too small for them.


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

I've been using TRR for 5 years now and never once saw animals in that state, unless they were brought in that way by customers and mark was helping them out.


----------



## amber_gekko (May 11, 2007)

MissMoose said:


> there must be, last time i went in everything had mites, 2 geckos were dead and rotting in a tank and there were 2 motiors in a viv way too small for them.


 
Most if not all reptile shops will get mite out breaks at some time, ive seen mites in TRR and probably every other reptile shop ive been in at some time, when you get reptiles from all over some do come with mites, its not having mites that makes a shop crap its not treating them and selling stuff with mites. 
I do think that maybe more checks should be done there on the livestock because ive read other threads on rfuk where people have seen dead reptiles and had to go and tell the staff, really it shouldn't be the customers responsibility and obviously if you do see something like that its going to put you off buying or returning.

Personally i think Snakes and Adders is the best shop, but everyone looks for different things in a shop


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

i too noticed mites at reptile room but it didnt put me off, i think in a shop with that much stuff having mites and being able to permantly get rid of them is near impossible, im sure all snakes bought would be treated before leaving the store


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

I was there yesterday, i was very impressed. I loved the nile monitor and the frilled dragons and they had some cool baby frogs. I came away with a super snow leo and a new crestie. Well worth the 3 hours drive up and down to get there.


----------



## TheReptileRoom (Dec 3, 2006)

Miss Moose,

Which shop are you actually commenting on.

If its the reptile room, then there has been times when we have had snakes in that have had mites, which we have been treated accordingly.

Regarding any dead gecko's, that have been seen rotting in vivs, is just lies at totally unfounded. 


Regarding the monitors, they are all house in appropriate sizes vivariums regarding age, size etc.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

MissMoose said:


> there must be, last time i went in everything had mites, 2 geckos were dead and rotting in a tank and there were 2 motiors in a viv way too small for them.


 
no way is this the rep room in clevely. i travel up and down there quite a lot, have bought a few snakes from there, and its possibly the cleanest most well run shop i have ever been in. just bought a snake yesterday by the way.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

Dirtydozen said:


> i too noticed mites at reptile room but it didnt put me off, i think in a shop with that much stuff having mites and being able to permantly get rid of them is near impossible, im sure all snakes bought would be treated before leaving the store


 
i find it interesting that you are from merseyside. the last snake i bought a couple of months ago, was a black pastel royal. when i told a certain person, also from your neck of the woods, i had bought it, he asked if it had mites. i told him no, why would it. he said the shop had mites. when i said i would email mark about it he went totally quiet and has never been in touch again. weird. sounds kinda like a conspiricy.
btw i never emailed mark, cause there was no need. there was no mites. the vivs are all totally clean and the reps are happy and well looked after, or i wouldnt buy from them. 
after sales is awesome, i travel from fife in scotland to get there. and will keep doing this.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

i went to this shop in august last year and it was amazing!!! i still have fond memories of it... best reptile shop ive ever been to


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

I have been to this shop twice in the last month, as were 50-100 other people all of which thought the shop was great, my own partner was wowed by the shop, I have at no time seen dead animals in any of the cages, any shop can get mites, the point is like people, when it happens is whether they treat it or not. I dont believe for one second that any of the staff would not treat them, 

I cannot stand this kind of persecution, especially when numerous other people have been in and not seen it. SMacks of a personal grudge based on fabrication. It is a shame that a no nothing numpty does this, I would put a bet that they have never written to mark if they have a genuine concern, certainly i have been to numerous shops and rate marks as one of the best if not the best.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

leptophis said:


> I have been to this shop twice in the last month, as were 50-100 other people all of which thought the shop was great, my own partner was wowed by the shop, I have at no time seen dead animals in any of the cages, any shop can get mites, the point is like people, when it happens is whether they treat it or not. I dont believe for one second that any of the staff would not treat them,
> 
> I cannot stand this kind of persecution, especially when numerous other people have been in and not seen it. SMacks of a personal grudge based on fabrication. It is a shame that a no nothing numpty does this, I would put a bet that they have never written to mark if they have a genuine concern, certainly i have been to numerous shops and rate marks as one of the best if not the best.


this is the reason i didnt email mark about what was said to me on msn. i just think it weird that two of the 3 people mentioning mites, come from the same region. 
i personally have never seen mites, and im sure if there were they would be dealt with. the staff are ace, as is mark. 
it was my daughters first visit to the shop yesterday, and it is quite a journey, but her and her partner were really impressed. as was another person we took, but i dont want to mention names, i will let him do that.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

indeed i think you are right, just some wazzock spouting crap,


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I think missmoose must be mixing the shop up with another....... I have been to TRR and found it outstanding , the vivs are very well set out and the animals healthy, the selection of animals available second to non as well........

The thing is unfounded comments like are pointless and harmfull..... and not encouraged on this forum. If mark would like it removed just pm me, although I genuinly believe all the good feedback is going to outway that comment a hundred fold.

i plan to travel from somerset again this year for another look round, that has to tell you something.


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

sorry to hijack the thread but what do you think is the best reptile shop in the country? it seems to be either the reptile room or coldblooded from reading posts on here!


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

well i say trr but i have never been to the other. so i cant give a fair comment.


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

i have been to this shop and it's one of the best i have looked round. anyone and everyone can and will at somepoint get mites it's just a part of having reptiles.


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

i loved the shop when i visited but the staff ( 2 school kids by the look of it ) were useless and couldnt find an adult anywhere to help out maybe they were weekend helpers but even so they wernt any help whatsoever...
loved the stock they had in though


----------



## dgreenway2005 (May 4, 2009)

wow, that is a really nice shop


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Looks pretty impressive to me. That's a fantastic nile viv there!
> 
> I'll have to make the trek down one day!


 
you can come see us fandanglio and we'll take you!!

we think mark is brilliant, knows his stuff and his shop is a credit to him. especially love his special events he holds with the bbq and beer, whens the next one shep? :2thumb:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

we will be in the area mid June.......... so will be dropping in again :flrt:


----------



## ninja_636 (Oct 19, 2008)

reptile room is defo the best herp shop in the nw and poss the uk and i have been going there for years and have neva seen any dead reps in vivs or mites they have lot of stock that u dont think u will eva see and i get all excited every time i go and run round every viv there like a lil kid and i do that round it ones and then look around it again slow lol and the reps are very good quality and the staff cool but found ben and mark to be the best and the dudes there for info help ect and if they dont have what u are looking for which is not very ofter the will be able to get it for u... keep the mint job up dudes :notworthy:


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

not been to trr obviously i`m missing out
snakes n adders is top well clean little shop now it`s moved i hope chaz does well that took me an hour and half to get to roughly to swap some snakes for some dwarf burmese which are awesome a credit to him for taming them before letting them go
so i`m going to have to make a journey to cleveleys it seems i did miss either 1 or second opening/anniversary which is a shame as ive noticed on other forums it has been mentioned
as for mites all shops will get them from time to time as animals pass worst will be snakes kept in more than one enclosure , as just think how quickly disease spreads thru humans when theres lots together i.e colds and flu
seems our population is doomed lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

wohic said:


> we will be in the area mid June.......... so will be dropping in again :flrt:


make sure you let us know when it is julia and we can meet up again if you like for a natter


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i dont know when the next bbq is cat i will have to ask mark lol , and if anyone is making a trip to blackpool and needs a hotel my parents own one and its not far from the reptile rooms only about 5 mins away :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

shep1979 said:


> i dont know when the next bbq is cat i will have to ask mark lol , and if anyone is making a trip to blackpool and needs a hotel my parents own one and its not far from the reptile rooms only about 5 mins away :2thumb:


 
do we get rfuk discount? :whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

shep1979 said:


> i dont know when the next bbq is cat i will have to ask mark lol , and if anyone is making a trip to blackpool and needs a hotel my parents own one and its not far from the reptile rooms only about 5 mins away :2thumb:


 
can i bring the mutts?? :whistling2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you can come see us fandanglio and we'll take you!!


Thanks Catnip! I may take you up on that one day. I just looked where it is and where I'd be moving to (no longer headed for Notts now, going to high wycombe instead) and didn't realise it was so far away!!!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

we are going to reptile rooms in june: victory: really looking forward to it.. taking my oldest daughter too


----------

